# Destin Fly Fishing



## LowHydrogen

GG34 said:


> Anybody fly fish in the Destin area?


GG34,
I fly fish St. Joe Bay and the St Andrews Bay system but when my new boat is done I plan on venturing further your way.


----------



## Jay Brimberry

GG34 said:


> Anybody fly fish in the Destin area?


 I fly fish the PCB area just east of there. Skye at the Orvis Shop and Brian and Jim at Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor do a good bit of fly fishing over that way. The older gentleman at the Bass Pro fly shop fishes the bay over there too. There just are not that many fly fishermen in the panhandle for some reason. It is growing as a sport but it still hasn't caught on amongst most of the meat fishermen the area is known for.


----------



## Backwater

You might go on the fly fishing forum on this site and ask the same question. I think there's a few.


----------



## Padre

There is the Pandhandle Fly Fishing club. They have a Facebook Page. https://www.facebook.com/PanhandleFlyfishers/?fref=ts There are quite a few guys who fly fish in the Destin area. I know I do.


----------

